# Was kostet ca. ein 9 Jahre alter Stör



## koilady (20. Dez. 2017)

Habe meinen 9 Jahre alten Stör durch Vandalen  in meinen Teich verloren. Kann noch nicht wirklich über den Verlust sprechen, aber jetzt haben sie die Täter gefaßt und ich muß bei Gericht angeben was der Stör wert war. Die Täter haben alles was sie gefunden haben in den Teich geworfen, vom Rasenmäher angefangen bis zu den einzelnen Teilen von der Gartenhütte, z. B. die Tür und die Fenster herausgerissen und in den Teich geworfen usw. Die 9 Jahre alten Koi haben diesen Vandalenakt überlebt, aber für den Stör war das tödlich.
Der Polizist hat gemeint, ich muß schon einen realen Wert angeben den der seelische Wert zählt ja bei Gericht nicht. Die Täter waren alles Jugendliche.........
Bitte kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2017)

Hallo!
Eventuell mal einen Händler konsultieren.
......irgendwo wo du gerne Fische gekauft hast, die haben mehr Ahnung von Art + Alter = Wert.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2017)

Wie groß war der den ?
Denke mit der Größenangabe kann man ggf. sich im Handel ein Angebot besorgen.
GGf. bei den Fischhändlern nach einem Angebot fragen.


----------



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2017)

...ungefähre Größe, bei 9 Jahren wird ja auch schon nicht unerheblich sein.


----------



## koilady (20. Dez. 2017)

Kann leider das Bild nicht hochladen. Er war ca. 1 Meter lang


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2017)

Ich glaube nicht das die Größe allein ein Faktor ist.
Man kann bei Fischer, die __ Störe zum verzehr anbieten, ein unheimliches Schnäppchen machen. Bei solch einem Kauf wird er nach Gewicht berechnet.
Für einen 60 cm langen sibirischen Stör hatte ich damals gerade mal 25€ bezahlt.

Mir fällt noch der Herr Konischke ein, der ist Sachverständiger bzw Gutachter in Sachen Teiche.
Er ist im Netz zu finden ua. macht er auch Koi Block's.
Vielleicht ist ein solcher Kontakt angebracht in Deinem Fall.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Dez. 2017)

HI,

erst mal sollte man auch wissen was für eine Störart es überhaupt war dei den Vandalen zum Opfer fiel

Acipenser ruthenus - __ Sterlet
Acipenser baeri - sibirischer Stör
Acipenser gueldenstaedti - russischer Stör/Waxdick

sind die "Standartarten" aus dem Handel da die als __ Speisefische in Massen vermehrt werden (die sind folglich recht "preiswert" zu bekommen) während andere Arten wie

Acipenser sturio - Stör
Acipenser stellatus - Sternhausen
Acipenser naccari - Adriastör
Acipenser nudiventris - Glattdick
Acipenser medirostris - grüner Stör
Acipenser transmontanus - weißer Stör
Acipenser oxyrhynchos - atlantischer Stör
Huso huso - Hausen

selten/sehr selten anzutreffend sind (und demendsprechend kostspielig sind)


----------



## koilady (21. Dez. 2017)

Hallo und DANKE an Alle die mir geholfen haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es war ein Acipenser  ruthenus, habe durch Euch jetzt erst diesen Namen recherchiert, bei mir war er der Gottfried und ich hatte 9 Jahre viel Freude mit ihm, schluchz..........Ich
war heute bei uns in der Tierhandlung und wir sind so ca. auf 250 Euro Kostenersatz für das Tier gekommen. Da sind Transportkosten vom Kauf und ein wenig die Futterkosten für die 9 Jahre mit berechnet worden. Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,
das ist eine verdammt ärgerliche und sinnlose Aktion gewesen, da ist es schwer, ruhig zu bleiben. Ich denke, dass Du einen belastbaren Wert genannt hast. Ich kann nur aus dem Netz ziehen, was __ Störe in Abhängigkeit ihres Alters und ihrer Größe so kosten - und da paßt es.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Dez. 2017)

Hi,

leider ist Thomas (stu-fishing) seit September hier net mehr aktiv gewesen. Der hätte als Fischwirt der selber __ Störe hält/hielt sicher eher was zu dem "Wert" von nem 9jährigen, großen __ Sterlet sagen können


----------



## koilady (22. Dez. 2017)

Recht herzlichen DANK für die Infos, werde versuchen ein Bild von meiner Gartenhütte zu zeigen.


----------



## koilady (22. Dez. 2017)

Ah jetzt kann ich es, ich glaube das Bild spricht für sich....Die Tür habe ich vom Teich herausgefischt und so daneben hingelegt, der Balkon , Fenster, Rasenmäher, Griller und noch vieles mehr wurde in den Teich geworfen. Die Elektrik wurde herausgerissen......Na ja.......


----------



## dizzzi (23. Dez. 2017)

Ganz furchtbar. Was geht in den Köpfen dieser Leute vor.
Wie alt waren denn die Schwachmaten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ganz furchtbar. Was geht in den Köpfen dieser Leute vor.



"Was ist ein Vakuum" ?
"Keine Ahnung, aber ich habs im Kopf"

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (23. Dez. 2017)

Also ein Vakuum beinhaltet nichts.
Bei denen ist aber schon etwas. Etwas krankhaftes. Etwas furchtbares.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Dez. 2017)

Unter Alkoholeinfluss wurde schon so mancher Sch..ß gemacht. Gut das man die Burschen ermitteln konnte. Eine saftige Strafe und Schadensersatz ist ihnen hoffentlich eine Lehre.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2017)

Hi Roland,

bei Koiladys Glück waren es womöglich besoffende Kiddies von Hartz 4ern

in so nem Fall kann man sich den Schadensersatz leider abschminken wie mal ne Kollegin meiner Mutter erfahren mußte der ein 18jähriger, stockbesoffen, ohne Führerschein mit nem nicht zugelassenen Auto (ohne Versicherungsschutz) frontal reingekracht war und Unfallflucht beging. Auf dem gesamten erlittenen Schaden (das finanzierte Auto Totalschafen, sie schwer verletzt und danach wegen bleibender Schäden auch nicht mehr arbeitsfähig) blieb sie sitzen da beim Verursacher nix zu holen war. Der schuldige Bursche wurde wegen stark verminderter Schuldfähigkeit durch den Alk und da noch als heranwachsender Jugendlicher geltend nur zu 3 Wochen Sozialldienst verurteilt


----------



## dizzzi (23. Dez. 2017)

Ich finde, dass wenn kein Schadensersatz geleistet werden kann, dass die Verursacher einfahren. Und zwar so lange, bis Sie die Strafe abgesessen haben. Nützt zwar nichts dem Geschädigten, weil Er/Sie keinen Schadensersatz bekommt. Aber anders lernen die es ja nie.
Hätte nichts dagegen, wenn das Strafrecht etwas an die Verrohung der Sitten angepasst wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2017)

Hi Dizzi,

ist ja alleine schon ein Witz das <21jährige heute im Strafrecht noch immer als Jugendlich gelten, obwohl die Volljährigkeit schon vor fast 45 Jahren von 21 auf 18  abgesenkt wurde und das Drogenmißbrauch als strafmildernd gewertet wird (während z.B. mögliche Nebenwirkungen von Medikamente die man nehmen muß nicht als Milderungsgrund anerkannt werden)

Aber wie auch immer. Behörden und Gesetzgeber arbeiten halt net so schnell. Die heutige Parkplatzgrößennorm z.B stamt auch noch von Anfang der 1970er und ist auf den ursprünglichen VW-__ Käfer zugeschnitten. Kein Wunder das da schon seit über 30 Jahren kaum noch ein "modernes" Auto mehr ordentlich draufpaßt. Geändert wird trotzdem nix an der Norm weils ja laut Verkehrsministerium angeblich nicht nötig sei (sonst würde auf jedem Parkplatz/Parkhaus ja auch ein paar Parkplätze wegfallen was dann weniger Parkgebühren für Lobbyisten hieße)


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Dez. 2017)

@Knoblauchkröte @dizzzi 

Ich bin bestimmt nicht "rechts" angesiedelt,  und es geht nichts über ein demokratisches Rechtssystem. Aber bei manchen Gesetzvorlagen und Urteilen wiehern die Pferde, ich könnte jetzt auch x Urteile aufzählen die man nicht verstehen muss. Letztendlich ist daran aber auch unser System und unsere Politik schuld.

Na ja, @koilady  kommt ja aus Austria vielleicht sieht dort die Gesetzesllage anders aus.


----------



## dizzzi (24. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> @Knoblauchkröte @dizzzi
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt nicht "rechts" angesiedelt,  und es geht nichts über ein demokratisches Rechtssystem. Aber bei manchen Gesetzvorlagen und Urteilen wiehern die Pferde, ich könnte jetzt auch x Urteile aufzählen die man nicht verstehen muss. Letztendlich ist daran aber auch unser System und unsere Politik schuld.
> 
> Na ja, @koilady  kommt ja aus Austria vielleicht sieht dort die Gesetzesllage anders aus.


Hallo Roland,

schon der Satzbegin, ich bin bestimmt nichts "rechts", habe ich mir abgewöhnt. Es zeigt letztendlich nur, das von unseren Politikern eingeredete Schuldgefühl, was wir haben sollen. Ich weiß es zwar nicht, aber ich denke, hier im Forum, war keiner an der ******* des 2. Weltkrieges beteiligt. Wir sind nicht Schuld, was unsere Opas, Onkels, Tanten, Väter und Mütter verbockt haben.

Es  mich an, dass ich Soli zahle, bin nachweislich nach Kriegsende geboren. Und das meine Kinder auch zahlen müssen,  mich noch mehr an.

Haben eigentlich, die Östereicher, Japaner, Italiener usw... Reparaturzahlungen geleistet? Ich weiß es wirklich nicht. Ich glaube aber eher nicht?

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (24. Dez. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Dizzi,
> 
> ist ja alleine schon ein Witz das <21jährige heute im Strafrecht noch immer als Jugendlich gelten, obwohl die Volljährigkeit schon vor fast 45 Jahren von 21 auf 18  abgesenkt wurde und das Drogenmißbrauch als strafmildernd gewertet wird (während z.B. mögliche Nebenwirkungen von Medikamente die man nehmen muß nicht als Milderungsgrund anerkannt werden)
> 
> Aber wie auch immer. Behörden und Gesetzgeber arbeiten halt net so schnell. Die heutige Parkplatzgrößennorm z.B stamt auch noch von Anfang der 1970er und ist auf den ursprünglichen VW-__ Käfer zugeschnitten. Kein Wunder das da schon seit über 30 Jahren kaum noch ein "modernes" Auto mehr ordentlich draufpaßt. Geändert wird trotzdem nix an der Norm weils ja laut Verkehrsministerium angeblich nicht nötig sei (sonst würde auf jedem Parkplatz/Parkhaus ja auch ein paar Parkplätze wegfallen was dann weniger Parkgebühren für Lobbyisten hieße)


Ich sehe es genauso. Ein 21-jährige ist ein Erwachsener. Nix mit Jugendstrafrecht. Ich finde auch das Mindestalter von 14 Jahre muss runtergesetzt werden. Auf 12! Und spätestens nach der 3. Straftat heißt es einfahren, ohne wenn und aber. 
Wenn ich im Radio höre, welche Probleme die Polizei z.B. in Essen, mit den lybanesischen Clans hat. Hartz4 und Luxusschlitten. Müssen die laufen lassen, weil Sie nichts beweisen können. (*Anm*.: Eigentlich haben wir ja alle Gesetzte, die das regeln. Muss nix Neues erfunden werden. Muss nur richtig angewendet werden!)
Vor Jahren hat mal ein Nachbar von mir, versucht seine Frau los zu werden. Man konnte ihm nichts beweisen. Der ist nur auf Grund von Indizien!!!, lebenslang mit anschließender Sicherheitsverwarung eingefahren.

Euch allen eine gesegnete Weihnachtszeit.

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (24. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> @Knoblauchkröte @dizzzi
> Na ja, @koilady  kommt ja aus Austria vielleicht sieht dort die Gesetzesllage anders aus.


Vielleicht hat koilady Glück, dass Sie in Österreich lebt. Ich denke, dass wird die Zukunft zeigen, wie sich der junge Kanzler da macht. Ich finde es sehr gut und mutig von den Österreichern, so einen jungen Kanzler zu wählen. Ich hoffe, der bringt mal frischen Wind nicht nur in Östereich, sondern auch in die EU.

LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Dez. 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was für einen Mist ich als Jugendlicher verzapft habe, wo sie mich nicht erwischt haben.
Oder wo nix passiert ist. 

Fakt ist ja wohl das es auch nicht sein kann das Jugendliche welche mal über die Strenge schlagen gleich als Kriminelle weg gesperrt werden.
Die sollen für Ihren Schaden auf kommen. Fertig.

Ob die jetzt die Gartenhütte wieder aufbauen oder Sozialdienst machen ist mir dabei egal. 

Wegsperren als Strafe sehe ich als nicht die beste Lösung an. Entweder lernen die dann erst was man noch so alles machen kann und kommen mit Leuten in Bekanntschaft die mit Sicherheit keine Umgang sind. Oder es wird ihnen ein Leben lang ein Stein in den Weg gelegt der ein weiteres Sinnvolles aufbauen des Lebens kaputt macht.

Das so 20 Jahre alte "Erwachsenen" zum Teil als Jugendliche behandelt werden sehe ich auch als OK an. Bei dem was indem Alter zum Teil an verhalten auftaucht sollte man fast noch von Kindern reden. Ob Jugendrecht oder Erwachsen wird immer von Fall zu Fall entschieden.


----------



## dizzzi (24. Dez. 2017)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch bei der 3. Straftat geschrieben!!! Aber mit 18 Jahren ist man volljährig und dann MUSS man für seine Taten gerade stehen. Das war mir jedenfalls mit 18 schon klar. Ich weiß schon was ich als Jugendlicher für Streiche gemacht habe. Zerstörung oder Beschmierung fremden oder öffentlichen Eigentums war es jedenfalls nicht.
Und Vandalismus schon gar nicht.
Natürlich hat man im Knast keinen guten Umgang. Aber wer es 3x nicht schnallt, der schnallt es auch ab dem 4x nicht. Und die Rückfallquote ist trotz unserem liberalem Vollzug, wo fast jeder seine Chance bekommt, sehr sehr hoch.


----------



## koilady (24. Dez. 2017)

Wie alt die Vandalen sind und wieviele es sind weiß ich noch nicht so genau, ja ich bin aus Österreich in der Nähe vom " Zauberberg " Semmering.
Ich weiß nur, da ist ein Lehrling dabei der wohnt jetzt in Österreich, der kommt ursprünglich aus Deutschland und der ist 17 Jahre alt und der soll der Anführer von der Bande gewesen sein. Die haben ja bei 7 Personen sowas ähnliches gemacht. Der Polizist hat mich nur übers Telefon verständigt und gesagt, das ich meine Kostenvoranschläge abgeben soll.
Die anderen sind jünger den der Polizist hat gesagt, das ich den Schaden ersetzt bekomme, den da sind auch Enkelkinder dabei wo die Großmutter und Eltern gleich in der Nähe vom Garten wohnen und ob da die Eltern arbeiten das weiß ich nicht, bei einem anderen weiß ich das da die Eltern arbeiten, die wohnen auch gleich in der Nähe. Der Polizist hat gesagt, das die Kid`s das von ihrem Taschengeld usw. bezahlen werden.......
Was dann wirklich rauskommt weiß ich nicht denn ich muß ja ein Angebot von einer Teichreinigungsfirma und von einer Firma ein Angebot bringen welche die Hütte und den Strom wieder in Ordnung bringen und bei der Hütte und den kaputten Sachen wird dann der Zeitwert vom Richter berechnet und wie der Richter das dann bei der Teichreinigung berechnet, da bin ich ja schon sehr neugierig !
Ich muß meine Angebotslisten und meine eigene Schadensliste am 28.12. bei der Polizei abgeben und dann wird das zum Gericht gesendet.
Also meiner Meinung nach war da kein Alkohol im Spiel, es waren nur Cola und Fanta Dosen in der Hütte und ein paar Pizzaschachteln und der Aschenbecher war voll. Sie waren auch mehrmals in der Hütte und haben gleich wieder die kaputten Fenster die ich weggestellt habe,  in den Teich geworfen. Wenn, dann könnte ich mir Drogen vorstellen, aber von Alk war da nichts zu sehen.
Ich kam heuer nicht soviel in meinen "alten " Garten weil ich mir woanders ein Grundstück gekauft habe und dort habe ich mir ein tolles Gartenhaus und Schwimmteich und Outdoor Küche  gebaut. Mit dem Schwimmteich bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig, aber wenn es soweit ist werde ich Bilder einstellen.
So, ich wünsche Euch ALLEN noch friedliche Festtage und bei jedem einzelnen der mir geholfen hat bedanke ich mich nochmals recht herzlich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koilady (13. Feb. 2018)

Also ich hatte gestern die Verhandlung von den Vandalen und es ist zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit abgelaufen. Das Geld welches ich gefordert habe wurde mir vom Gericht zugesprochen und die Vandalen werden sich das aufteilen und mir überweisen und zusätzlich werden sie pro Kind 100 Sozialstunden innerhalb von 4 Monaten ableisten müssen.
Wird das nicht so geschehen, droht ihnen die volle Strafe und der Eintrag bleibt ihr Leben lang bestehen, aber wenn sie das so machen wie bei Gericht versprochen, also Geld und Sozialstunden, dann ist für alle die Sache erledigt. Die Kinder waren von 14 bis 17 Jahre alt und sie haben sich alle entschuldigt bei mir und deren Eltern waren auch froh das ich extra gefordert habe, wenn sie das so annehmen, das die ganze Sache nicht ihr Leben lang nachhängt. Auch außer einer Mutter ( die von Deutschland hergezogen ist )haben sich alle Eltern bei mir entschuldigt.
Also alles in allem hat die Gerechtigkeit gesiegt!


----------



## sugger1234 (14. Feb. 2018)

und wie hoch war nun der Wert und der Schaden der entstanden ist ?


----------



## koilady (15. Feb. 2018)

Ja, das ist wie bei einer Münze, die hat auch 2 verschiedene Seiten. Ich wollte ja eh den Garten heuer verkaufen ( ist ein Pachtgrund) weil ich mir eh einen eigenen Grund woanders gekauft habe. Ich hätte 5 000 Euro dafür verlangt und diese 5 000 Euro habe ich als Schaden bei der Polizei angegeben weil ja eh alles kaputt und alt war.
Aber ich mußte ja von jedem Schaden einen Kostenvoranschlag von einer Firma an das Gericht einreichen und alle Kostenvoranschläge von den Firmen zusammengerechnet mit meinen persöhnlichen Schaden ( kaputter Rechen, toter Stör usw. ) hat insgesamt 23 500 Euro betragen.
Allein von der Firma die Teiche reinigt hat für meine Teichreinigung 12 500 Euro als Kostenvoranschlag gemacht und mit dem Elektriker und Zimmermann ist diese astronomische Summe entstanden. Darum wurden meine geforderten  5 000 Euro sofort vom Gericht anerkannt. Ich habe die Bilder vom Tatort bei Gericht hergezeigt und die Richterin hat gesagt, da baut sich ein Mensch was auf und dann wird alles mutwillig wieder zerstört.


----------



## sugger1234 (16. Feb. 2018)

koilady schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wie bei einer Münze, die hat auch 2 verschiedene Seiten. Ich wollte ja eh den Garten heuer verkaufen ( ist ein Pachtgrund) weil ich mir eh einen eigenen Grund woanders gekauft habe. Ich hätte 5 000 Euro dafür verlangt und diese 5 000 Euro habe ich als Schaden bei der Polizei angegeben weil ja eh alles kaputt und alt war.
> Aber ich mußte ja von jedem Schaden einen Kostenvoranschlag von einer Firma an das Gericht einreichen und alle Kostenvoranschläge von den Firmen zusammengerechnet mit meinen persöhnlichen Schaden ( kaputter Rechen, toter Stör usw. ) hat insgesamt 23 500 Euro betragen.
> Allein von der Firma die Teiche reinigt hat für meine Teichreinigung 12 500 Euro als Kostenvoranschlag gemacht und mit dem Elektriker und Zimmermann ist diese astronomische Summe entstanden. Darum wurden meine geforderten  5 000 Euro sofort vom Gericht anerkannt. Ich habe die Bilder vom Tatort bei Gericht hergezeigt und die Richterin hat gesagt, da baut sich ein Mensch was auf und dann wird alles mutwillig wieder zerstört.


dann warst du aber echt gnädig mit den 5000€,
aber eine Teichreinigung für 12500 finde ich heftig hoch, da baut mach einer einen neuen Teich,  weis zwar nicht wie groß dein Teich ist,
aber wenn du zufrieden bist ist ja alles ok
aber wer solch einen Schaden anrichtet solle auch die Kosten tragen


----------



## koilady (16. Feb. 2018)

Ja ich bin zufrieden ,vor allem weil ich jetzt vorhabe den Garten an einen Bastler zu verschenken von dem ich schon seit 25 Jahren das Wasser ( Quellwasserüberschuß von ihm ) und den Strom habe ( eigenen Stromkastenzähler bei ihm im Hühnerstall) .Er freut sich schon darauf und will im Teich Forellen züchten und er nimmt den Garten so wie er jetzt ist. Also habe ich keine Arbeit damit und für ihn ist der Garten gratis was er sich vorher nicht leisten hätte können. Der Teich ist ca. 60m2 groß mit Zu-  und Ablauf von seiner Quelle.
Nächste Woche werde ich das mit der Pacht klären und dann habe ich nichts mehr zu tun damit.
Ich glaube wenn ich mehr verlangt hätte, wäre es mit der Verhandlung beim Gericht noch nicht zu Ende gewesen. Die Rechtsanwälte von den Vandalen haben schon bei diesem Betrag die Hände zusammengeschlagen. Aber die Richterin ist ihnen gleich reingefahren und hat gesagt, meine Herren, so geht das nicht, wir sind ja nicht auf dem Bazar, das Geld wird aufgeteilt und jeder zahlt seinen Beitrag!


----------

